# Wyoming Big Game Applications Open



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A reminder: 
January 1 marked the opening of the Wyoming big game initial application period for nonresidents. Some app periods, elk for example, end January 31...deer and antelope run through March 15th.

Utah sportsman are more than welcome here and by the looks of the wintering herds of deer, elk, and antelope, next fall could be a great hunt.

For application schedules see: https://gf.state.wy.us/elsapplication/d ... Prices.htm

Good luck.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Let the games BEGIN!!!!

Now,,,,,To spend 5 elk points or not :?:

That is the question,,,, -Ov-

And one more thing,,,,THANK YOU WYOMING for letting us non-res
guys apply early for elk with the early draw results...........

You know if you've drawn Wyoming elk BEFORE you apply for anything else..
I LOVE it :!:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

January is going to prove to be a very exspensive month.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm in for both deer, elk and speed-goats this year. Good luck all.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> January is going to prove to be a very exspensive month.


Yeah, I'd say. It's getting kinda expensive.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > January is going to prove to be a very exspensive month.
> ...


I'm ponying up for the moose again, maybe lopes too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


Look for reductions in moose tags this year, especially the western hunt areas.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting Goob. I'm putting the daughter in for some speed goats this year.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

archery antelope...DIY hunt....what is a decent area? easy one to draw? if any?

Mark


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Many "any" antelope hunt areas are a 100% sure bet to draw. Usually those have lots of private ground although free access is not impossible.

Chances for "any" antelope tags in hunt areas with lots of public ground vary, usually 1 in 2 or 1 in 3. The draw for non-residents is a preference point system.

Doe/fawn tags are generally easier to obtain than "any antelope tags. Consult the WY Game & Fish website for instructions.

A big game archery stamp and an antelope tag is required to hunt antelope with a bow. Most antelope bow seasons start Aug 15.

for odds see: http://huntodds.monstermuleys.com/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's more and more non-residents putting in for Wyoming's big game hunts, especially antelope, so there's a greater number of hunters backed up waiting for tags.

Odds to draw type 1 or "any antelope" tags in southwest Wyoming are more like 1 in 3, or 1 in 4 now.

I said 1 in 2 or 1 in 3, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Wyogoob

What are the chances of buying a speed goat tag over the counter. I hunted WY two years abo and took a nice goat...probably one of the funnest hunts I have ever done.

I hunted north of Rawlins toward Pathfinder Ranch. Never bought anything over the counter, so I am curious about tag availability etc. I would normally put in for a tag but the wife is expecting end of september.

I was hoping to buy a tag OTC for an area closer to Evanston. What are the chances of that?

LA


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An update:

The non-resident elk tag application period has passed. Elk tag drawing results should be available Feb 28.


Applications for non-resident deer and antelope are due March 15th.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

goob I know the deadline is March 15th for deer and antelope but are the apps open now?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I check Wyomings site....looks open.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> goob I know the deadline is March 15th for deer and antelope but are the apps open now?


yes, they are open


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Elk results for 2011 will be posted tomorrow morning (Feb. 18) 8:00 am...
Good luck!

http://gf.state.wy.us/DrawResults/frmSearch.aspx


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I want to do a doe antelope hunt again this year and need some advice on some units i am looking at. First is unit 98 around cokeville. Pretty good draw odds but is it a decent unit? access? animal numbers?
unit 93 type 7, northwest of hy 189. access?
unit 90 type 7 west of hy 191. access?
unit 99 south of evanston. access?
I am pretty sure I can draw these tags but I need to know if they have good public access. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

98 is good , Lake Viva Naughton side...
Dempsey valley. Should fill doe tags easy.
Good access.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> 98 is good , Lake Viva Naughton side...
> Dempsey valley. Should fill doe tags easy.
> Good access.


Dempsey Basin is OK, but doesn't have the herd it use to. And, if you come in on the Viva Naughton side be prepared to have the gate at the cattle guard locked behind you, which is a pain because you'll have to go out to Rt 30 or all the way over to Cokeville. 98 has a lot of private ground that the goats get chased into, hole up in, first part of the season.

99 - no thank you.......but easy to get tags

90 - it's OK - tags fill up pretty fast - lots of crazy wheelers - fastest running antelope on the planet

93 - best access and best number of pronghorns per square mile. Pretty nice ones in 93 after the season was closed last fall.

my 2 cents


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks to both of you. Still thinking.. Maybe i will go back to 88 like last year. it went well but I wanted to get something closer. goob, why does 93 have two types. What is the reasoning?


----------

